# What breed is my kitten/cat?



## S4bs (Nov 7, 2008)

My kitten is 5 months old, I'm not sure what breed he is. I know he's longhaired. Could you take a look at his pic and tell me what breed he is, and anything significant about his colours? He's white and a caramel-y brown colour..
This is his pic http://i152.photobucket.com/albums/s197/S4BS/DSC02568.jpg

Thanks


----------



## WhiteNile (Aug 24, 2008)

I don't know what breed he is, but he's really gorgeus!  Do you think he's a pedigree, or a crossbreed? Where did you get him from?


----------



## S4bs (Nov 7, 2008)

WhiteNile said:


> I don't know what breed he is, but he's really gorgeus!  Do you think he's a pedigree, or a crossbreed? Where did you get him from?


I don't know that's why I'm asking lol... I bought him from an add I saw from a private seller... His brother was black and white, and he had two sisters but I don't know what they looked like... His mum was killed in an accident, I don't know what she looked like.


----------



## Selk67U2 (May 5, 2008)

*Did you not ask the seller when you visited ? I would'nt buy something if I did'nt know anything about it to be honest.
He looks like a Ginger moggy, I can't see any longhair. Out of interest how much did you pay ? *


----------



## S4bs (Nov 7, 2008)

Selk67U2 said:


> *Did you not ask the seller when you visited ? I would'nt buy something if I did'nt know anything about it to be honest.
> He looks like a Ginger moggy, I can't see any longhair. Out of interest how much did you pay ? *


He is longhaired, he sheds alot. I didn't pay much for him.


----------



## Selk67U2 (May 5, 2008)

*Shorthaired cats shed just as much. I'm not being funny, but he looks nothing like a longhair*


----------



## S4bs (Nov 7, 2008)

Selk67U2 said:


> *Shorthaired cats shed just as much. I'm not being funny, but he looks nothing like a longhair*


I'm pretty sure he's longhaired, but do you basically have any idea what breed he could be? He's not ginger, his colour is like caramel/mocha brown and white..


----------



## StolenkissGerbils (Aug 8, 2008)

Selk67U2 said he's a moggy - that means a mixed breed cat. I wouldn't have the first idea about any but the most basic cat breeds but he's a sweetheart!


----------



## LousKoonz (Feb 9, 2008)

Selk67U2 said:


> *Shorthaired cats shed just as much. I'm not being funny, but he looks nothing like a longhair*


agreed, maybe mid hair but no way a long hair hun xx

lovely coloured moggy though hun  xx


----------



## Soupie (Sep 2, 2008)

Definitely a shorthair kitty although a thick dense coat - probably a dash of pedigree in there somewhere looking at pattern and colour but to all intents and purposes he is a moggie I think based on what you say about his family.... very attractive one though!


----------



## Saynamore (Feb 28, 2008)

Looks like a short haired tabby to me


----------



## Lumpy (Jun 5, 2008)

He looks just like two of mine - and they are short haired tabby 'mogs'.

He's gorgeous - lovely markings.


----------



## lymorelynn (Oct 4, 2008)

He's got lovely markings and a very nice colour but I think he's 'just' a moggy. Nothing wrong with that either - some of my nicest cats have been moggies.


----------



## Selk67U2 (May 5, 2008)

> I'm pretty sure he's longhaired, but do you basically have any idea what breed he could be? He's not ginger, his colour is like caramel/mocha brown and white..


*He looks just like a moggy I had years ago, she was exactly the same colour. He's still lovely *


----------



## Abooksigun (Oct 16, 2008)

I have to agree with everyone else definitely a short haired puss. I would also agree a very beautiful one at that. Surely if a pedigree then you would of seen both parents & had paperwork with him??

By no means am I having a go but don't really understand why you are asking what breed he is? some moggy's can look just as stunning as a pedigree imo


----------



## colliemerles (Nov 2, 2007)

he is a very cute kittie,whatever breed or cross he is ,,,


----------



## spid (Nov 4, 2008)

definately very pretty - but yes shorthaired (about the same length as my shorthaired moggy - see attatchment) - the equivalent of a Heinz 57 mongrel in the dog world. Striking markings.


----------



## Guest (Nov 15, 2008)

He dosn't look long hair, very pretty markings though, just love him whatever he is, bless his cotton socks. lol Baloo j.


----------



## spid (Nov 4, 2008)

try again!


----------



## firestormkitty (Apr 27, 2008)

Looks like some sort of a Tabby maybe:thumbup:


----------



## Saikou (Apr 2, 2008)

I would say he is definitely a domestic shorthair (moggie), but if he is a chocolate colour then he probably has some pedigree in him somewhere down the line, although where is anyones guess. He is a tabby with what looks like a very striking classic tabby pattern.

Why don't you think about taking him to a show, he's very handsome. They have classes for non pedigrees. Some registering bodies give out titles too.


----------



## Angel44 (Feb 11, 2008)

Saikou said:


> I would say he is definitely a domestic shorthair (moggie), but if he is a chocolate colour then he probably has some pedigree in him somewhere down the line


I agree, Domestic Shorthair is the politically correct name for a cross breed cat  Whatever he is he's beautiful. Enjoy him.


----------



## Siamese Kelly (Jan 6, 2008)

S4bs said:


> I'm pretty sure he's longhaired, but do you basically have any idea what breed he could be? He's not ginger, his colour is like caramel/mocha brown and white..


I agree with the others on his coat and color,some say ginger is not ginger and is in fact strawberry blonde,but is ginger But whatever he is no doubt gorgeous,are you just curious S4b as to his status of breed or was their a reason?Hi and welcome btw


----------

